# 3/8 Aluminum rod BB shooter



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I am doing a ptoject and had a scrape piece of 3/8 inch 6160 aluminum rod. Hey that might make a little slingshot. it is About 3 1/2 inches wide by 4 inches long. I might put a handle on it later. -- Tex


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks great!
I like the slots on the ends.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice little bent rod there. I just discovered some aluminum like that in my garage cleaning it out from an old HF beam antenna I was
fooling with a couple of years back. I'll have to make a bit of jig and start bending. Thanks for posting yours.

sean


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

OK. It now has a custom form fitted handle. It added about 1/4 inch to the length, but it feels great. Frank the slots are for quick changing of the bands without tiying. -- Tex


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

I got a Aluminum rod about that same size but I just don't know what to do with it!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have dubbed this slingshot the "Mighty Might". Because of it compact size and being made of 3/8 inch aluminum rod, it has the strength to take the heaviest band sets. How much hand slap do you want? I locked the HD foam grip on with a 7/8 inch wood dowel. I put the dowel on the tip side to maintain compactness. With the dowel on this side it is not quite as comfortable as it would have been on the opposite side. With the "Slot Lock" band system the bands go on and change very easy. I have been shooting this little bad boy semi-butterfly style with my single field bands and it shoots very fast with 7/16 steel shot. As with all small slingshots, I am not very accurate with it though. When I get a chance I will make a video of me shooting it. Here is a picture of it in my hand to give you an idea how small it is and I don't have a large hand. -- Tex


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Boy, that came out nice, Tex.


----------



## termite (Nov 18, 2011)

It looks very nice with the foam grip. Now you have me searching through my garage for some 3.8" 6160 aluminum rod!!!! Hummmmmm, where is that stuff hiding????


----------



## Mohawkbones (Mar 19, 2012)

That realy looks great in all simpicity!! I was wondering; do you have to heat the aluminium or prepare it in any other way prior to bending and do you use something special to bend with,any kind of jig? Thanks!


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice one


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Mohawkbones said:


> That realy looks great in all simpicity!! I was wondering; do you have to heat the aluminium or prepare it in any other way prior to bending and do you use something special to bend with,any kind of jig? Thanks!


You can find a tutorial on aluminum bent rods here.

http://oldpeddler.com/biombos/graphics/aluminum/how-to/index.html

I use 5/16 solid aluminum rod, and when I was in North Carolina in winter, 2010, I found it helped to heat the rod on a cold day. They bend easily here in Panama. I suspect 3/8 will be easier to work if heated a bit.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

nice looking shooter tex!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I like that small great shooter. Bob


----------



## Mohawkbones (Mar 19, 2012)

Henry in Panama said:


> That realy looks great in all simpicity!! I was wondering; do you have to heat the aluminium or prepare it in any other way prior to bending and do you use something special to bend with,any kind of jig? Thanks!


You can find a tutorial on aluminum bent rods here.

http://oldpeddler.com/biombos/graphics/aluminum/how-to/index.html

I use 5/16 solid aluminum rod, and when I was in North Carolina in winter, 2010, I found it helped to heat the rod on a cold day. They bend easily here in Panama. I suspect 3/8 will be easier to work if heated a bit.
[/quote]


----------



## Mohawkbones (Mar 19, 2012)

Thx a lot Henry,just the link I was looking for!


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

It helps if the rod is not 6061 T6 also. I did bend this piece cold (warm day), but I bent it slow. Bending it slow helps keep the 6061 T6 from cracking. -- Tex


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Very cool Mr. Tex, good information.

Greeting .... Alf


----------

